# Samba 3 als pdc und XP...mal wieder



## bergmann (26. April 2004)

Hallo,

irgendwie hab ich gerade eine kleine Blockade...
Ich habe hier seit geraumer Zeit eine SuSE 8.2 mit Samba 3.0 als PDC laufen. Jetzt ist mir ein XP-Rechner gestorben und ich musste ihn komplett neu installieren. Die Probs XP <--> Samba sind mir ja bekannt. Die Registry-Einträge: -requiresignorseal -CompatibleRUPSecurity

habe ich schon geändert.

Beim Beitritt zur Domäne bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:

##############################################################
Der Domänenname "BLABLA" ist möglicherweise ein NetBIOS-Domänenname. Sollte dies der Fall sein, stellen Sie sicher, dass der Name bei WINS registriert ist.

Wenn Sie sicher sind, dass es sich nicht um einen NetBIOS-Domänennamen handelt, können folgende Information bei der Fehlersuche in der DNS-Konfiguration behilflich sein:

Der folgende Fehler ist beim Abfragen von DNS über den Ressourceneintrag der Dienstidentifizierung (SRV) aufgetreten, der zur Suche eines Domänencontrollers für die Domäne "BLABLA" verwendet wird:

Fehler: "Der DNS-Name ist nicht vorhanden."
(Fehlercode 0x0000232B RCODE_NAME_ERROR)

Die Abfrage war für den SRV-Eintrag für _ldap._tcp.dc._msdcs.BLABLA

Die häufigsten Ursachen dieses Fehlers sind:

- Der DNS-SRV-Eintrag wurde nicht in DNS registriert.

- Mindestens eine der folgenden Zonen enthalten keine Delegierung zu dieser untergeordneten Zone:

BLABLA
. (die Stammzone)

Klicken Sie auf "Hilfe", um weitere Informationen über die Fehlerbehebung zu erhalten. ############################################################## 

In den Logs vom Samba finde ich keinen Hinweis, es gibt keinen Eintrag über den Versuch der Domäne beizutreten.

Wenn ich allerdings in der Netzwerkumgebung nach meinem PDC suche, dann wird er auch gefunden und ich kann auch die Shares und Drucker sehen.

Das Problem liegt eindeutig am XP-Client, denn andere Clients funktionieren ja. Ich hab das schon zig mal gemacht, allerdings nicht dokumentiert und nun vergessen... ;-(

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke und Gruß
Christian


----------



## spool (10. September 2004)

Hab's jetzt endlich auf der Reihe und den Samba 3.02 mit SUSE 9.1 als PDC mit XP Clients am Laufen.
Bei Prob's einfach per Mail melden, danach kann man je evt. mal telefonieren.


----------

